# La Paz activities with baby!?



## SeaQueen (Sep 26, 2012)

My husband and I will be spending about 5 months a year in La Paz. While my husband is older/retired, we have a 1 year old baby and I am interested in finding other people with young ones and/or activities, schools, volunteer work etc that I could participate in with my child.

Please let me know if any of you have thoughts or ideas.

All the best! 

SQ


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

SeaQueen said:


> My husband and I will be spending about 5 months a year in La Paz. While my husband is older/retired, we have a 1 year old baby and I am interested in finding other people with young ones and/or activities, schools, volunteer work etc that I could participate in with my child.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have thoughts or ideas.
> 
> ...


If you speak passable Spanish I am certain you and your child will have lots to do just by interacting with Mexicans. They are a very social group. Some might speak passable English also.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

If you take your baby for walks along the La Paz Malecón, you're sure to meet many Mexican parents with young children. Paceños are very friendly, and most will speak to you in Spanish, whether or not you understand. It's definitely a family-oriented city. There is also a Yahoo Group for expats where you might find others in the same situation. While many are retirees, quite a few are active in volunteer work, including some involving children. I don't think I'm allowed to post a link to it, but you can go to groups.yahoo.com and search for "La Paz Gringos". Good luck, and I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------

